# Indonesia Layout with Indonesia Train (1)



## plentonk (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello,
my name is plentonk, i am indonesia traveller using bus & train,
here are layout from indonesia






Loco: CC203
passanger train: Argo Gede

Video by hedwigus
Argo Gede repclica owned by Artanto Rizky
Location: Jakarta


----------



## Arizonatrainguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice! My brother works in Indonesia - nice progressive country!


----------

